# Authentic Mason Hero Jar?



## msleonas (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, I know you all have probably seen this one before. But I obviously want to know what the experts say. I just checked my local library to check it out in the Redbook for Fruit Jars, but they don't have a copy. 
 So I am including enough pictures to hopefully determine its authenticity and rough value.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 26, 2012)

another pic.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 26, 2012)

another pic.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 26, 2012)

another pic.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 26, 2012)

another pic.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 26, 2012)

another pic.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 26, 2012)

LAST ONE, I PROMISE!

 This picture is looking through the jar and you can see a cool bubble in the bottom. 

 It does have H F C J in the cross.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks authentic to me, worth about $10 - $15 in my neck of the woods. You can buy them all day for that on eBay.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks. What is the date it was actually made?


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2012)

March 11, 1926[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Ms. Leona,

 Nice jar. Hero Fruit Jar Co. was roughly 1883-1908. God, or one of our more knowledgeable members, knows what became of the moulds after their closing.

 "HERO- Hero Glass Works Philadelphia, PA. 1856-1884 and Hero Fruit Jar Co. Philadelphia, PA. 1884-1909

 H F J Co- (in wings of maltese cross) Hero Glass Works 1884-1900" From.

 There's a great map and overhead view of The Plant in 1889 HERE.

 One I'd never seen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Over HERE.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 26, 2012)

@ epackage, thanks for the info and LOL, hahaha for the exact date.  I meant to ask for the year. That is the second time I have worded my request for a "date" on this forum _*only*_to get a month, day, and year. I think I have finally learned my lesson. javascript:void(AddText('[]'))

 @surfaceone thanks for the info, so according to the website it would have been made between 1884 and 1900. So they must have made a lot of them for it to only be valued at $10-$15. 

 Thanks guys.


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2012)

Hero subcontracted some of their jar orders out to other glass companies, such as Findlay Bottle Company, Findlay, OH (1888-1893); Marion Fruit Jar & Bottle Company, Marion, IN (1888-1904); and Cumberland Glass Mnfg. Company, Bridgeton, NJ (1870-1900), so there is a possibility that any individual jar could have been made at one of those other factories.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks epackage.


----------

